# ipod adapter + equalizer settings



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

I just got a Pioneer avh p-4000dvd headunit with the ipod cable. My question is, do the equalizer presets on the ipod carry over when it is plugged in via dock connector? Could it conflict with the eq of the deck? Thanks.


----------



## fandsw (Mar 14, 2001)

Yes, the iPod EQ settings will be output over the iPod Connector. In some ways it can be a blessing as it made the factory stereo in my wife's car sound 10x better than the built-in CD when I played with the iPod EQ.


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (fandsw)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I noticed a bit of distortion on bass-heavy songs, prolly due to the double-eq effect


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (TisforTurbo)*

in some applications you may want to set the eq to flat, or even possible bass reduction if you feel the low end is being overdriven


----------

